# Good Arrow Rests



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

for hunting and for the money, whisker biskit is pretty good. I have both.


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

I would rather have a dropaway they make them that have the best of both worlds. Full containment like a WB and still are a drop away try a qad or ripcord drop away you wont be sorry.


----------



## bmf (May 11, 2006)

*arrow rests*

wisker biscuits tend to wear down and brcome in accurate, on the other hand a drop away like a trophie taker are all steel. although you can replace a wisker bisket, you usually won't have to replace a drop away. also a dropaway does not interfere with your arrow flight. So if you are serious about your accuracy and making a humaine kill then in my opinion a drop away is the way to go


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

simple two prong rest. Cheap and no vane wear like a biscut. Don't have to mess with the timing like a dropaway either.


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

drop away...


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

i dont remcomend the prong rest like mentioned it can fall off in some situations

try a copper john scardy cat its only 45-50 bucks
ill stick withmy whisker biscuit tho


----------



## stayinalive (Mar 31, 2006)

I have a original whisker Buisket and have had no problems


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

No wb here I personally hate them. I used to have one but I dont anymore. Prong style rest has worked fine for me.


----------



## TxBowhunter101 (Jan 4, 2006)

Iv hunted with a prong rest for a few years and they are ok (they get the job done and cheap.) Ive shot with a whisker biscut for a little while and it tore the Sh*t out of my vanes. I now use the trophy ridge's dropaway and its the best thing ever. No problems with fletching clearence like the prong and wb will give you, resulting in a little tighter groups.


----------



## Taylen (Jun 7, 2006)

I have the whisker biscuit and I think it does a really good job. :wink:


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

*it depends*

well a whisker biscuit kills vanes but it is greeat for hunting so if u wanna hunt alot its the choice but a drop away is really goood for both hunting and just shooting for fun so depends on how much u shoot have fun figuring out what one u want


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Trophy Taker with the pronghorn arm on it. Then get you the rubber arrow holder I forget what company its from somebody might be able to tell ya. Its the one you trim yourself to your arrow size. Its awesome you can turn it upside down and it wont fall out but it will still draw up smooth. I love it. The pronghorn arm is the same shape as the original but with a deeper channel to settle the arrow in.


----------

